
Surgeons Should Not Look Like Surgeons - tmamic
https://medium.com/incerto/surgeons-should-notlook-like-surgeons-23b0e2cf6d52
======
tomalpha
I have similar feelings to this about commentators on TV news programmes. I
don’t want beautiful presentation - sharp suit, immaculate makeup - I want
someone who must be talented because they obviously didn’t get chosen for
their good looks.

I’m an always wary of a ‘beautiful’ [0] person trying to convince me of
something, whether on the news, in a commercial, or in business.

Give me the unkempt and awkward but _knowledgeable_.

The BBC used to be very good at this - especially with political commentators
who clearly were struggling to remember to tuck their shirts in. Or didn’t
quite fit into them...

Conversely I find US TV news almost impossible to watch. Everyone seems to be
too good looking and bland, with fake emotion, bon homie, or outrage thrown in
to mask it.

[0] perhaps better expressed as ‘someone who has put significant effort into
their appearance‘

~~~
tmamic
I always feel as if Jimmy Fallon is insincere because of his laugh.

You could say that this is an advice that says "Judge people by their cover".
If they look like the part, they might be better at looking the part than
being the part.

